# Gästebuch.php in eine Div packen



## ray2mi (3. September 2009)

Hallo...
ich habe da ne Seite und ein kostenloses Script von einem Gästebuch
http://www.onsite.org/html/scripte.html

Ich will das dieses GB mitten in meinem Design sitzt also umschlossen von einigen Divs.
Das GB soll dabei im ContentDiv liegen...nur habe ich grade keine Ahnung wie ich es anstelle, dass dieses Script genau in meine Seite geladen wird :s

jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## chmee (3. September 2009)

Das Einfachste wäre ein iFrame, welches Du in das ContentDiv packst..

Aber praktisch würde ich natürlich das Script (von dem ich denke, es ist reines php) komplett in die Seite einbauen. Ist jetzt schon ein bisschen spät und habe ehrlich gesagt, keine Lust in die Dateien zu schauen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Maik (3. September 2009)

So wie sich der Quellcode der *index.php* darstellt, müsste demnach alles, was sich darin im DIV mit dem ID-Bezeichner *#whole* befindet, in das DIV übernommen werden. Nicht zu vergessen ist  der PHP-Code zu Beginn des Seitenquelltextes, sowie das Copyright am Seitenende.

mfg Maik


----------



## ray2mi (4. September 2009)

mhh also ich habe jetzt immer mal verschiedenes versucht und es kommt zu keinem Ergebnis...ich habe in meinem Content ein neues Div gemacht und alles da hinein gepackt, die Pfade alles angepasst etc...also ich habe das aus der Index.php in meine page.php rein kopiert.

Die Page war auch danach total zerschossen und funktioniert hats aufm Server auch alles nicht :s


----------



## Maik (4. September 2009)

Für weitere Hinweise solltest du hier auch deinen Versuch posten, denn bei mir wird da nichts zerschossen, wenn ich das Gästebuch in ein x-beliebiges Layout integriere. Ebenso funktioniert das GB-Script bei mir in der exportierten Seite tadellos.

mfg Maik


----------



## ray2mi (4. September 2009)

mhh na ja ich habe es jetzt mal mit einem Iframe versucht...das funktioniert aber ich glaube diese Lösung ist nicht so elegant wie deine.


```
<div id="content"> <!-- Begin Content -->
		 		<div id="innercontent" style="overflow: hidden;"> <!-- innercontent -->
<!--**********************************************************************************************************************-->

<!--**********************************************************************************************************************-->
        </div> <!-- Ende innercontent -->
		  </div> <!-- End Content -->
```

Also so sah mein Code vorher in etwa aus...ich hatte einfach die Div Boxen und in der Mitte hatte ich das GB reinkopiert...diese Datei habe ich auhc extra ins richtige Verzeichnis gelegt damit die Pfade Stimmen...den Kopf und Fußbereicht hatte ich auch entsprechend angepasst also einfach das aus der Index.php kopiert und eingefügt :/


----------



## Maik (4. September 2009)

Der Codeschnipsel hat überhaupt keine Aussagekraft. Geht's vielleicht auch ein wenig ausführlicher, sprich mit dem kompletten Quellcode der Seite?

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (4. September 2009)

Achja, hier mal zur Gegenprobe der  Schnappschuß meines Probelaufs:




Und das ist der Quellcode:

```
<?php
/**
 * onSite Gstebuch
 *
 *
 * LICENSE: $Licensetext:$
 *
 * @author     Michael Lmmlein <ml@onsite.org>
 * @copyright  2009 onSite.org
 * @license    $Licenselink:$  $Licensename:$
 * @version    CVS: $Id:$
 */

/**
 * Tragen Sie hier eine E-Mail Adresse ein,
 * wenn sich bei jedem neuen Eintrag
 * benachrichtig werden mchten.
 *
 * @example email@domain.tld
 */
define("EMAIL_TO", "");

/**
 * Gstebuch source
 */
require(dirname(__FILE__)."/gbinc.php");
?>
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<meta name="author" content="Maik">
<meta name="date" content="2009-09-04">

<title>tutorials.de | demo_ray2mi</title>

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css" />
<style type="text/css">
<!--
#wrapper {
width:1000px;
margin:auto;
}
#head {
height:100px;
}
#foot {
height:100px;
}
-->
</style>

</head>
<body>
<div id="wrapper">
     <div id="head">head</div>
     <div id="content">
     <?php echo $obj_gb->getHtmlMessage(); ?>
    <form action="index.php" method="post" name="form_entry" id="form_entry">
    <input type="hidden" name="action" value="1" />
        <table class="newentry" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
          <tr>
            <th class="headline"><big><strong>Neuen Eintrag verfassen</strong></big></th>
          </tr>
          <tr>
            <td class="entry"><table width="100%">
                <tr>
                  <td align="right">Name:</td>
                  <td><input name="name" type="text" class="input" value="<?php echo $obj_gb->getName(); ?>" size="30" maxlength="30" /></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td align="right">E-Mail:</td>
                  <td><input class="input" type="text" size="30" name="email" value="<?php echo $obj_gb->getEmail(); ?>" maxlength="30" /></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td align="right">Homepage:</td>
                  <td><input class="input" type="text" size="30" value="<?php echo $obj_gb->getHp(); ?>" name="hp" maxlength="40" /></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td colspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td align="center" colspan="2"><table align="center" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
                      <tr>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon1" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon1.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon2" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon2.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon3" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon3.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon4" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon4.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon5" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon5.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon6" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon6.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon7" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon7.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                      </tr>

                      <tr>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon8" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon8.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon9" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon9.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon10" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon10.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon11" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon11.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon12" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon12.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon13" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon13.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                        <td class="nospan"><input type="radio" name="icon" value="icon14" /></td>
                        <td class="nospan"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/icon14.gif" width="15" height="15" /></td>
                        <td>&nbsp;</td>
                      </tr>
                    </table></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td colspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td align="right" valign="top">Kommentar:</td>
                  <td><textarea name="text" cols="40" rows="8" wrap="physical"><?php echo $obj_gb->getText(); ?></textarea></td>
                </tr>
                <tr valign="top">
                  <td colspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
                </tr>
                <tr valign="top">
                  <td><p>Um SPAM zu verhindern geben Sie bitte <br />
                      die Zeichenfolge ohne
                      Leerstellen in das <br />
                      Formularfeld ein:</p></td>
                  <td><?php echo $obj_gb->getCaptchaCode(); ?></td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td colspan="2">&nbsp;</td>
                </tr>
                <tr>
                  <td colspan="2" align="center"><input name="Submit" type="image" src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/admin/eintragen.jpg" alt="Eintragen" /></td>
                </tr>
              </table></td>
          </tr>
        </table>
  </form>
      <br clear="all" />
          <div class="navigation"><?php echo $obj_gb->getNavigation(); ?></div>

      <?php while($obj_gb->listEntry()) { ?>

      <table width="100%" cellpading="0" cellspacing="0" class="comment">
        <tr>
          <th class="left"> <img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/mood/<?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("icon"); ?>.gif" width="15" height="15" />&nbsp;
            Eintrag Nr. <?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("entry_nr"); ?> von

            <?php if($obj_gb->getEntryData("email")){ ?>
        <a href="mailto: <?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("email"); ?>">
                    <big><?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("name"); ?></big></a>
                        <?php }else{ ?>
                                <big><?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("name"); ?></big>
                        <?php } ?>

           &nbsp;vom <?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("date"); ?> um <?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("time"); ?> Uhr
            <?php if($obj_gb->getEntryData("homepage")){ ?>
            <br />
            <a href="<?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("homepage"); ?>" target="_new" rel="nofollow"><?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("homepage"); ?></a>
          <?php } ?></th>
          <th class="right"><a href="#top"><img src="http://www.tutorials.de/forum/images/admin/hoch.jpg" border="0" /></a></th>
        </tr><tr>
          <td class="entry" colspan="2">
            <p><?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("text"); ?></p>

                    <?php if($obj_gb->getEntryData("comment")){ ?>
            <p>&nbsp;</p><small><i>
            Kommentar von <?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("comment_user"); ?>: <br />
            <hr noshade="noshade" width="40%" align="left" />
            <?php echo $obj_gb->getEntryData("comment"); ?> </i></small></p>
            <?php } ?>

          </td>
      </tr></table>
      <?php } ?>
      <div class="navigation"><?php echo $obj_gb->getNavigation(); ?></div>
      <div id="admin">[ <a href="admin/login.php" target="gb_admin">Administrator Login</a> ]</div>
     </div>
     <div id="foot">foot</div>
</div>
<?php echo $obj_gb->getCopyright(); ?>

</body>
</html>
<?php
/**
 * Footer
 */
echo $obj_gb->footer();
?>
```


mfg Maik


----------



## ray2mi (4. September 2009)

was und ohne Iframe hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Maik (4. September 2009)

Jo, ich brauch dafür keinen iFrame, sondern, wie von dir im Themenbetreff genannt, einen handelsüblichen DIV-Block (namens *#content*)  

mfg Maik


----------



## ray2mi (4. September 2009)

mhhh ja okay...also ich hatte eine ältere Version des GBs da ging das irgendwie nicht aber ich habe es mir eben nochmal gezogen und jetzt geht das schonmal mit dem Div...aber es ist trotzdem alles verschoben...das Probelm...mein Div hat eine Größe von etwa width="650px" und eine Height="400px" und innerhalb dieses Divs soll, falls das GB größer wird, gescrollt werden.

Ich habe nun schon overflow: scroll gemacht aber es lässt sich nicht scrollen.


----------



## Maik (4. September 2009)

```
#content {
width:650px;
height:400px;
overflow:auto;
}
```

Et voilà:




mfg Maik


----------



## ray2mi (4. September 2009)

mhh na ich habe bestimmt irgendwo ein fehler drin, ich schau erstmal ansonstens melde ich mich sicherlich nochmal aber danke für deine Hilfe erstmal


----------



## Maik (4. September 2009)

Verwendest du etwa in dem DIV die HTML-Attribute width="650" und height="400"?

Dann darfst du dich auch nicht wundern, denn dieser Elementtyp besitzt diese Attribute überhaupt nicht: http://de.selfhtml.org/html/referenz/attribute.htm#div

mfg Maik


----------



## ray2mi (4. September 2009)

nee also in meinem Html schreibe ich sowas nicht rein...wennn ich eine Breite oder Höhe für ein Div definiere dann mache ich das über eine externe Css...also daran dürfte es nicht liegen...mhhh....na ja ich muss mir das nochmal in ruhe anschauen...


----------

